# brancher une imprimante en RJ45 sans réseau internet ??



## jajard (11 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,

je voudrais brancher une imprimante directement en cable RJ45 sur mon macbook pro (10.6.8) sans internet : est ce possible ? si oui comment fait on? 
si non quelle serait la solution ? un cable spécifique ?

merci pour vos réponses, cela est assez urgent

antoine


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir





jajard a dit:


> je voudrais brancher une imprimante directement en cable RJ45 sur mon macbook pro (10.6.8) sans internet : est ce possible ?


La réponse est oui.

Pour ce faire, il faut configurer l'adaptateur Ethernet de ton Mac dans _Préférences Système>Réseau_, et éventuellement celui de ton imprimante (à voir dans son manuel d'utilisation) afin d'établir la liaison.

En l'absence de toute connexion avec un réseau possédant un serveur DHCP, il convient de définir l'adresse de l'adaptateur Ethernet du Mac manuellement. Il suffit de faire en sorte que l'adresse IP de l'imprimante et celle du Mac appartiennent au même sous-réseau : dans le cas où le masque de sous-réseau choisi serait 255.255.255.0, cela signifie que ces deux adresses doivent commencer par les trois mêmes premiers chiffres, et que le dernier chiffre est différent.


Question matériel, les adaptateurs Ethernet étant réversibles, n'importe quel câble RJ45 (droit ou croisé) d'une qualité suffisante (classe 5e pour 100Mb/s, classe 6 pour du Gigabit) devrait convenir a priori.


Une fois la liaison établie, il faut déclarer et configurer l'imprimante dans le système d'impression du Mac, dans _Préférences Système>Imprimantes et fax_. Plusieurs discussions ont déjà traité de cette question sur le forum.


----------

